# I NEED ADVICE



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

Ok i am new to the site so i would like to say hello!. i know that you deal with these questions a million times, i have looked for the answers beofre i asked and have found some, however its easy for me to explain my situation and get specific advice.

I am 19 years old. I always wanted to become a police officer. i did not graduate high school, (i know this isn't good!) i have 2 choices, get my high school or G.E.D. (g.e.d is faster..much faster) i do not know if you can become a police officers with a G.E.D?. now say you were in my shoes . no high school.. how would you start. i don't know what kind of college degrees i would need, or anything im clueless. sorry! ive looked for the information. thank you so much for the help!


----------



## bulldogtb (Nov 17, 2003)

Get your GED and then join the military.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Get the GED, join the military, get a 2 or 4 year college degree in anything, keep your nose clean and driving record free of issues. Oh and stay in shape.
If you can get all that done you will walk into LE career.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

I am a full-time Police Officer . I have a GED and an Assoc. in Criminal Justice. I scored a 96 on the CS Exam. So anything is possible.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

just wondering, did you join the military?


----------



## NBC515 (Dec 26, 2004)

GED, join the military, pay your dues there and walk out and be at the top of most towns civil service lists. It really is that simple for some veterans.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

james731";p="59564 said:


> just wondering, did you join the military?


I did not. Wish I did though. I did do 2 years as an Aux. Went to the Reserve Academy. Got as many certifications as possible, and applied to everywhere I could. I applied to be a campus cop, secruity, summer officers, etc. I'm 30 and it took 4 years of constant attempts to finally get on. You are only 19, you have 2 years even before you can get hired.
You can spend the next 2 years in college and hope you score well enough on the CS to get top spot (which without VET, you'll be lcky to land in the top 10) or join the military, coast gaurd, reserves, anything and better your odds.
Not only will you get a top spot but you'll learn valuable skills needed for a job in LE. If you pick the right "job" in the military then you also have something to fall back on if you find out that policing is not for you.

Best advice, STAY SINGLE. You are embarking on a long journey. It will cost you $$$$$ and time, but if you really want it , it's worth the cost.
I iknow a few who have gotten divorced in the process.

You are "building" a product that you are trying to sell to departments. Make sure you are a product that they want to invest in.

Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

thanks so much for the advice.. im thinking on joing the army, i know a few who have joined. again thanks and be safe out there


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Walk on to a Police job in this state, dont hold your breath unless you are connected. Want some real advise, get college keep you nose clean and but a one way plane ticket as far from Massachusetts as possible. And if you stay here, grow some extra hair so when you end up pulling it all out over fustration you might still have some.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

haha, are you a cop? j/w.. yea i never knew it was this hard here. im moving anyway. to cali for a while then im moving again, with in a year. i dont know if you guys kno, but is it this hard everywhere, do you need a military backround for everywhere?


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

james731";p="59650 said:


> i dont know if you guys kno, but is it this hard everywhere, do you need a military backround for everywhere?


Its difficult everywhere, the Mass Civil Service process and all the small departments makes its even more difficult. In other states with large County/Metro PDs they hire and put academies through monthly.
Having a military background will give you an plus in 99% of all PDs.


----------

